# Corn



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I was wondering if the corn in SE ND is coming down yet. They have just started here in MN. Any reports would be great!


----------



## stubbleduck (Oct 10, 2006)

Hope this helps, it is from the USDA Weekly Crop Progress Report:

CROP PROGRESS TABLES
Crops Harvested: Percent Completed, by District
North Dakota, Week Ending October 8, 2006
Crop NW NC NE WC C EC SW SC SE
- - - Percent- - -
Corn 37 19 12 42 31 7 23 43 13
Dry Edible Beans NA 97 93 NA 98 98 NA NA 70
Soybeans 67 84 83 NA 90 78 NA NA 65
Sunflowers 19 17 12 6 16 20 10 18 7


----------



## stubbleduck (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry about that guys, the copy and paste didnt work so well (i'm new to posting and just figuring it all out  ). The final number for each crop is for SE nodak so as of 10/8 it was 13% harvested. In the South Central it was 43% harvested.

I would suspect that this rain we are getting tonight will slow them down for a short time, but you never know.


----------



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2004)

I was in that area about a week ago, and didn't see any any harvesting going on in the corn fields. It appeared that many were still taking the soybeans off.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I was in the Oakes area over the past weekend and saw a fair amount of combines on the corn fields. Saw a few good size corn fields cut down! :lol:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Stubble, great report!

Take the corn, take the corn.... :beer:

Join me in the chant.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

The corn is coming down as we speak gents!! Its always better when the corn is down. At least some of it anyway. Its been a few years since we have had this much corn down on opening weekend. It should be a good one!! :beer:


----------

